# Stock market dropping like a rock



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone else keeping up with it? It's looking BAD.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm rats and sinking ships ?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes.. down nearly 500 points now... I expect that it could actually break the 9700 level today or tommorrow... then the next level will be 7400....I have had circled on my calender for Oct 7 or 27 as bad days for this nation for nearly a year now....I hope I am wrong...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey, wasn't the emergency 700Billion suppose to keep this from happening?

(I'm ducking, don't throw those rotten tomatoes at me).

Angie


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

The eastern hemisphere wrapped up their Monday hours ago:

Tokyo -465.05 
Hong Kong -878.64 
Sydney -158.10

And European stats:

London -342.93
Paris -344.46
Frankfurt -401.19


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with you Angie. It was supposed to keep this from happening. They lied to us once again, and stole our money to top it off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Hey, wasn't the emergency 700Billion suppose to keep this from happening?


The experts keep saying that bailout bill will only slow the inevitable down a bit (let's hope they're wrong).


AngieM2 said:


> (I'm ducking, don't throw those rotten tomatoes at me).


 :lookout:


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The experts keep saying that bailout bill will only slow the inevitable down a bit (let's hope they're wrong). :lookout:


They aren't.


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

not only is the dow down bigly, look at the volume. those are all sells, no one is buying anything it seems. by this time of day the dow should be hitting at least 40% higher in volume.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Hey, wasn't the emergency 700Billion suppose to keep this from happening?
> 
> (I'm ducking, don't throw those rotten tomatoes at me).
> 
> Angie



No this was not what the money was supposedly for... it was actually asked for in order to relieve the CREDIT markets not the financial markets... but in case you are wondering? No it won't help them either...problem is too big... and the money is not for domestic markets.. I screamed about it for two weeks...it literally took all my energy last week...I just hope folks aren't waiting for that money to change anything becasue it will not..


----------



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

The government has to create an entirely new bureaucracy to deal with the process that the No Banker Left Behind Act will require. Now, does anyone really think that's going to be a quick process?

kate


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> the money is not for domestic markets..


That's what I've been reading online for a couple weeks, and there are explanatory videos about it at youtube and on some of the news sites.

Then a couple days ago on network TV there was a story explaining how the money will be going to foreign entities.

So I guess it's true. :stars:


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I am going to be terribly selfish if everything does end today. In addition to the cash we already have set aside, I told my husband to pull out extra money from the bank. It is my birthday, and I want at least one last meal at a sit down restaurant before the world ends!

Kayleigh


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not even looking at my investments, such as they are. I just figure it's Gooooone with the Wind. Such is life.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Yes.. down nearly 500 points now... I expect that it could actually break the 9700 level today or tommorrow... then the next level will be 7400....I have had circled on my calender for Oct 7 or 27 as bad days for this nation for nearly a year now....I hope I am wrong...


What's the source of those dates in particular? And where did 9700 and 7400 come from? Just curious.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I checked my 401k last friday...it's actually doing good. Not as fast as it was before, but its still going up. My guy rearanged a bunch of stocks so that now I have even more----buying when they are cheep.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The $ from the bail out won't hit the markets for a few months, yet. It just that people are freaking out and pulling out their money now. Everyone was hoping that once the bail out passed people would setting down and stop over reacting. It's the same thing that happened after the drop in '29-'31, everything in the markets improved in '31 or so, but people (that still had a bit on money) were too scared to invest...so the depression drug on. 

I'm NOT passing judgment on the people of the Great Depression or today, I don't know what I would have done in their shoes. I'm just repeating what I have heard from "those that know" (read experts in economics) looking back at what happened. I know that there is almost nothing that would get me to pull my money out of the market right now (in fact we've put more in recently - buy low!), and defiantly will not pull out anything from DH's 401K.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Willowdale said:


> What's the source of those dates in particular? And where did 9700 and 7400 come from? Just curious.




There is no source for those dates..that was my own personal "guess" for SHTF economically.. about a year ago..several of us here kept saying that the fall was probabally going to a bad time... I felt Oct might just be when it all reaches a boiling point...the 7th always felt like a Stock market crash type day for me (lol)...anyway, I circled the 7th and 27th and put a ? below the number and the letters SHTF... the 17 is my DH's birthday, so I left that one off...no need to depress him with his BD be listed as a possible SHTF day for us...since he hates this kind of talk anyway...so the dates are just my feelings...


The 9700 and 7400 are technical support levels used when studying technical analysis of the Stock Market... supposedly these support levels resist falling below ceretain level once they have been acheived..but once they fall below, then there seems to be little resistance to the next level.. for instance it is suppose to resist falling below 9700.. it may go below but pops back abaove... once it breaks that level with consistently then the next level would be 7400... these levels are determined by trends.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Anyone else keeping up with it? It's looking BAD.


 Its looking GREAT!!! I've just transferred another $5k from my bank into my Stock account. I hope it goes lower this week.

Remember: Buy low, sell high!!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

How do you know this is low though? Maybe once the markets correct, these numbers will be considered a high.

(Just food for thought.)

Kayleigh


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Low now maybe the high for a "short" while, but things will spring back up in the next few years. Investments today will reap later. The stock market really is a long haul investment. Day trading became a popular game the past few years, but it's like playing with fireworks....could be fun, but could be real dangerous. Long haul investors usually do just fine as they can take the ups and downs.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

******* said:


> I am going to be terribly selfish if everything does end today. In addition to the cash we already have set aside, I told my husband to pull out extra money from the bank. It is my birthday, and I want at least one last meal at a sit down restaurant before the world ends!
> 
> Kayleigh


Happy Birthday, Kayleigh!! :bouncy:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

******* said:


> How do you know this is low though? Maybe once the markets correct, these numbers will be considered a high.
> 
> (Just food for thought.)
> 
> Kayleigh



I suspect that you will be right.. These levels will seem like the best of times for the market soon...


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Maybe, but not over the long haul.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your life, it's not about waiting out the storm, it's about learning to dance in the rain. Eat lobster!



******* said:


> I am going to be terribly selfish if everything does end today. In addition to the cash we already have set aside, I told my husband to pull out extra money from the bank. It is my birthday, and I want at least one last meal at a sit down restaurant before the world ends!
> 
> Kayleigh


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

maybe some of it's due to what this Jim cramer guy said on t.v.?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27045699/

***Whatever money you may need for the next five years, please take it out of the stock market right now, this week. I do not believe that you should risk those assets in the stock market right now.â****


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

*Fed, Treasury move again to help financial markets*

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={80A62574-3F24-471C-8AD0-499AE370245A}


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I think it was destined to drop today no matter what happened on Friday re: bailout bill. If it passed, people would say, "look, the fed is panicing too...must be bad" If it didn't pass people would say, "look, the fed doesn't care about us". Either way, it had to go down today I think


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

baldylocks said:


> I think it was destined to drop today no matter what happened on Friday re: bailout bill. If it passed, people would say, "look, the fed is panicing too...must be bad" If it didn't pass people would say, "look, the fed doesn't care about us". Either way, it had to go down today I think


You're probably right.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

So what's it destined to do tomorrow? 

I feel like we need some cheerleaders...

Rebound that E con O MEEEEE rebound that E con O MEEEEE Rebound that E con O MEEEE... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Are you guys watching the rest of the world. It's like a domino effect. Iceland is pretty much sinking. Ireland to. In Russia they just shut down the whole market cuz it is crashing so fast. Germany is freakin out. 
I do believe that this is the beginning of what the bible speaks about. We are truly living in the last days. 2 timothy 3:1 ,, describes our world today. Not to freak you out or anything. 
In reality though it is good news. At Daniel 2:44 it says that all these things will take place and then Gods kingdom will rule. Ps 37:10 and 11 . Good News!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

I suspect some of the stock market decline is unwinding of the japanese yen carry trade. (hedge funds borrowing yen at almost 0%, then investing in the stock market to make money.) hedge funds have been getting redemption requests. the japanese yen went up about 5% today, which is a huge move in the FX markets, which are the biggest markets in the world (daily trading volume of a trillion dollars.)

re: those saying today's price is a buying opportunity:
valuation matters. The most likely outcome is a modest return of 5-8% over the next decade, not the 15%/yr that occured during the 82-2000 bull market. And it will be very volatile along the way. And there's still a chance returns over the next decade will be negative.



> http://www.hussmanfunds.com/wmc/wmc081006.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh dear...

I checked Asian market this morning, I knew they would have wrapped up their day during our night, discovered Tokyo dropped 952.58 and Hong Kong down 1372.03 

And then there's this:

*Asian markets crumble*

HONG KONG (MarketWatch) -- Asian markets crumbled Wednesday, as investors alarmed by a deteriorating financial markets situation dumped blue-chip stocks to raise cash, sending several indexes tumbling down to multi-year lows.

"It's not just the hedge-funds, everybody is selling ... And there are no buyers," said Dale Tsang, managing director at Imperial Dragon Asset Management Co. in Hong Kong. "There is a state of panic, for cash. Everybody needs cash." 

"No, I haven't seen anything like this, and I don't think anybody has seen anything like this before, except those who are over 75 years old and have seen the Great Depression," Tsang added. 

and etc.

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...DD-C697-451B-A6FD-C0EE046F575F}&dist=hplatest


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Europe is nearing the end of their day, and looks like they've been having a wild roller coaster ride.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Europe is nearing the end of their day, and looks like they've been having a wild roller coaster ride.


The before opening market numbers here are frightening too. It looks like things are going to head down the toilet as soon as the floor opens.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

******* said:


> The before opening market numbers here are frightening too. It looks like things are going to head down the toilet as soon as the floor opens.
> 
> Kayleigh


Yeah, I was watching. Dow, Nasdaq, S&P all started down right away.

But it's a long day. If they drop too much, the feds will promise more money to ease investor's fears.

How much is all this costing us, anyhow?

Oh well, it's all monopoly(fiat) money anyway.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Yeah, I was watching. Dow, Nasdaq, S&P all started down right away.
> 
> But it's a long day. If they drop too much, the feds will promise more money to ease investor's fears.
> 
> ...


It went back up (as of this posting) but promising more money didn't do jack to the market last time. Hell, we promised $700 billion and the market took a nose dive. Then we promised another $200 billion (yeah, the fed can do that now thanks to that bill that also promised the $700 billion) and it STILL went down 500. You're right on I believe.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I have noticed that a lot of what I have read or heard on the news lately has been discussing the markets with percentages. "It dropped X percent on this day, but it gained Y percent the next."

Aren't the percentages based on the opening total? So if you drop 4 percent on one day, and gain 4 percent the next, haven't you still lost points?

Kayleigh


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

co-ordinated interest rate drops in an attempt to jump start world market...some response but the day is young....


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i don't want to be a doom and gloomer, i swear i don't

it would seem the lowering of the interest rate had a small but very short lived impact. i think it initially comforted the market as it was global, but too late for this trading day. other markets are closed now.

i just don't think there is enough confidence left at all. average people have pulled out of the market and institutions are struggling to just stay afloat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I have come to the belief that NOTHING is going to siginificantly help the global economic situation UNTIL sufficient big institutions have crashed and burned for there to be some confidence that the surviving ones have some genuine value to them.

Which seems to mean we are all going to get hurt to one degree or another, but there is no real help for it.

.....Alan.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

> Individually and collectively, anything we do to resist or postpone the collapse will only make it worse.


Just read this in an editorial piece this morning. I've been saying it since before the bailout plans were made public. I believe it to be true.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

OrganicCat said:


> Really? I thought I was being pretty civil, nor did I call anyone names. I thought the point of the board was to give advice? I don't have any burning feeling to discuss the rapture, I was just suggesting they prep on a long term basis, which based on her post, did not seem apparent.
> 
> Edit: Nor, should I add, at any point do I think starving people is "good news".


I didn't find it offensive. You made a valid point.

Every time something scary or drastic happens, someone always thinks the world is coming to an end. Dates have been predicted by many of when TEOTW was going to happen, only to have those people wake up the day after and realize they were wrong.

I think what OrganicCat was trying to say was just don't count on being swooped up as your preparedness plan. Plan for the long term and then either way, you're covered.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

JGex said:


> I didn't find it offensive. You made a valid point.
> 
> Every time something scary or drastic happens, someone always thinks the world is coming to an end. Dates have been predicted by many of when TEOTW was going to happen, only to have those people wake up the day after and realize they were wrong.
> 
> I think what OrganicCat was trying to say was just don't count on being swooped up as your preparedness plan. Plan for the long term and then either way, you're covered.


I don't believe the world is coming to an end, and predicting dates is worse than useless.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

ladycat said:


> I don't believe the world is coming to an end, and predicting dates is worse than useless.


Agreed


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

******* said:


> I have noticed that a lot of what I have read or heard on the news lately has been discussing the markets with percentages. "It dropped X percent on this day, but it gained Y percent the next."
> 
> Aren't the percentages based on the opening total? So if you drop 4 percent on one day, and gain 4 percent the next, haven't you still lost points?
> 
> Kayleigh


You are exactly right!

If you start on Monday with 1000 points and lose 10% then Tuesday starts with 900 points. If Tuesday you gain 10% then you enter Wednesday at only 990, because you were gaining 10% of only 900 NOT the original 1000. Very tricky way to talk about gain - so it sounds better that it is.

Hey don't worry about the 10% drop yesterday - today we _gained_ 10%! They casually leave out the fact that the gain is still less that the loss.:croc:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ladycat said:


> I don't believe the world is coming to an end, and predicting dates is worse than useless.


 I agree.

IF and WHEN the end comes I strongly suspect it's going to be a surprise to pretty much everyone.

.....Alan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

On a brighter note, the US dollar is higher than it's been in a long time, and fuel prices are still going DOWN...which will help the economy because it will be cheaper to move goods.

With winter coming on heating fuel is going to be easier to afford than it would have been just a month ago. And diesel, which was due to shoot up again as they go to winter blend, has actually gone DOWN to below $4.00 a gallon here in Wisconsin (it's been over $4 since end of March. nearly hit $5 in July/August)


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> On a brighter note, the US dollar is higher than it's been in a long time, and fuel prices are still going DOWN...which will help the economy because it will be cheaper to move goods.
> 
> With winter coming on heating fuel is going to be easier to afford than it would have been just a month ago. And diesel, which was due to shoot up again as they go to winter blend, has actually gone DOWN to below $4.00 a gallon here in Wisconsin (it's been over $4 since end of March. nearly hit $5 in July/August)




While I am of course happy that gas is coming down...my stomach gets queasy everytime that I see that oil has dropped again...as I know that is just a huge indicator or how bad the economy is and how long this will last...it is true.. be careful for what you wish for...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I moved the Snipe posts to it's own thread so this one can remain on topic.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

You moved my post quoting and agreeing with Ladycat's post, but not hers?

.....Alan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll check on it Alan.
I just went thru and checked most. I thought I double checked.
Angie


later: I moved your's back and got one I'd missed earlier.
I think this cleans up this thread much better for a serious following of the stock market antics.

Angie


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I did what I have said I wouldnt do today. I got a large amount of money out of stocks and into goverment securites at a loss. I have always hung on through downswings and drops but this is just enough for me. I had lost a significant amount and was actually down to the dollars I myself put in. All gains Id made over the years are gone. But, I just couldnt take it anymore. Had to get out with the way things are going. 

For me, it sucks but I can deal with it, Im only 30. But, I am really feeling for my dad right now. He turns 60 this month and is planning to retire end of the year after working for the railroad for 40 years. His 401K has taken such a large hit he is not sure if he can retire anymore. Ive been urging him for the last two years to move into something less exposed but he said the railroad 401K doesnt give him a lot of options and he cant take it out without a large penalty before he hits the withdrawal age. 

Its looking ugly out there.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

ACountryMomma said:


> You are exactly right!
> 
> If you start on Monday with 1000 points and lose 10% then Tuesday starts with 900 points. If Tuesday you gain 10% then you enter Wednesday at only 990, because you were gaining 10% of only 900 NOT the original 1000. Very tricky way to talk about gain - so it sounds better that it is.
> 
> Hey don't worry about the 10% drop yesterday - today we _gained_ 10%! They casually leave out the fact that the gain is still less that the loss.:croc:


Exactly... you lose 50% of your money, it takes a 100% gain to just be where you were when you started. It's surprising how many people don't really think about this or let it sink in.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw it this morning when the Dow whistled down below 8000. At the time of this post it's at about 8260.

You know that feeling you get just as the roller-coaster sails down past the highest point - where your stomach is weightless and your hands and feet feel cold and tingly? That was the feeling I got.

Congress better have a lot of magic in that little tool-box:wizard:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Personally I don't think there's much left that the Congress or President can do that will meaningfully affect this mess. 

.....Alan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Personally I don't think there's much left that the Congress or President can do that will meaningfully affect this mess.
> 
> .....Alan.


I wholeheartedly agree!!!!!!


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Personally I don't think there's much left that the Congress or President can do that will meaningfully affect this mess.
> 
> .....Alan.


Aside from complete socialization of the system. Like one economist said, you socialize it enough and it pretty much has to stop...because the government would control all of it and there wouldn't really be a market anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

A complete socialization of the system would almost certainly turn into a complete catastrophe in the long run even worse than what we're already facing.

.....Alan.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> A complete socialization of the system would almost certainly turn into a complete catastrophe in the long run even worse than what we're already facing.
> 
> .....Alan.


Oh no doubt, but it would certainly "freeze" the system lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> A complete socialization of the system would almost certainly turn into a complete catastrophe in the long run even worse than what we're already facing.


Look at this post from a topic in GC:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3358507#post3358507

That's more than just "socialization".


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

It dropped like crazy at opening but now is rising. Which, I believe the jump up is purely due to bargain shoppers predicting a bottom. When it went below 8000, it set off a buying spree. But, I think they are acting too soon and the second half of the day will see it crumble more. Jus talked to my dad, he is down $40K in his 401K, so his retirement which was coming in a few months is more than likely postponed. This is just nuts.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

We haven't reached the "last hour" selloff, which if the market acts like it has the last few days, a flurry of activity, mostly selling, will occur and drop the dow to new lows, once again.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

This is interesting. A graph from the 1920's and corresponding comments.

http://www.gold-eagle.com/editorials_01/seymour062001pv.html


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Razorback21 said:


> We haven't reached the "last hour" selloff, which if the market acts like it has the last few days, a flurry of activity, mostly selling, will occur and drop the dow to new lows, once again.


yep.. look out around 230 to close


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> yep.. look out around 230 to close


Didn't know there were so many optimists on this board 

My guess is it will drop 400 points or more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Aintlifegrand said:


> yep.. look out around 230 to close





OrganicCat said:


> Didn't know there were so many optimists on this board
> 
> My guess is it will drop 400 points or more.


I'll be back later today and compare these predictions to reality.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought Aintlifegrand was giving us a timeframe, not the points lost. Maybe I read it wrong?

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Edited- oops, wrong topic


----------

